# Where to start with DA



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi I'm looking at getting this DA do you people recommend it?

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis.../das-6-pro-dual-action-polisher/prod_673.html

I'm thinking of using the hex pads by chemical guys as they seem popular with VAG paint.

I'm going to be watching vids and reading in detail how to use a DA machine but what confused me all the time is what polish, what pad, when etc is there like a chart or something I can follow or anything?

One more thing I see cutting compound and polish bit I though these were the same? :wall:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The polisher you are looking at is extremely popular. One way to think about the difference between a polish and a compound is a compound is just more aggressive in terms of removing paint


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

That's what I got last year. VAG paint too. VW black magic. Hard going.

I have orange hex pad, green hex pad, black hex pad. 5.5 and 4" types

Megs 105/205 combo for polish. If I'm honest, I think I could do with a yellow compounding pad for my paint. Did probably 4 passes or more on every panel with orange and 105. Corrected a lot, but not the deeper stuff. I'll do it again this summer, this time with yellow. There is an abrasive ness chart on here somewhere.

Still looks good, cleaned and waxed yesterday, 120 miles to the inlaws and I'm looking on the drive and thinking, 'nice'!

Good luck. Enjoy it, and enjoy the results.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

For German paint I'd go for Microfibre pads on the DA, I've used them for the first time this week on my 5 series and have got awesome results with little effort using Megs 205.


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks people :thumb: so do you recommend me getting a orange, green , black and a yellow hex pads? And just megs 105 and 205. I was expecting more to be honest. 

I've found the chart

Yellow pad-heavy cut
Orange pad- medium cut
Green pad- heavy polish 
Black pad- finishing 

Can you tell me the best combo with the above starting from weakest to heavy ?


----------



## Red_SLR (Jan 26, 2010)

I would start basic. That's what I did and I am glad I did.

Orange pad + 105
White pad + 205

Its safe, simple and easy. Das 6 Pro is a great machine.
Have a crack at it and see what happens - spending money on loads of products is all well and good but you may not need it.

Spend the time on the prep work too - getting the surface really clean.


----------



## Tony530d (Aug 3, 2010)

I bought the DAS 6 Pro kit with megs 105/205 Orange and White hex pads, I also bought a black pad for final wax. I used it for the first time today on a 5 series BMW, I have only done the bonnet but very pleased with the result. :buffer:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm afraid I'm back with more questions :wave:

Once I've used iron x, tar remover and clayed the car is it worth me using a paint cleaner first such as lime prime before I set off using the 105/205 combo?

I'm planning on fixing my stone chips at the same time by filling the chip with paint then wet sand it down then cut the marks out, so will a yellow or orange pad do the job with 105 for getting the marks out after sanding? The stone chip remover is a guide on here somewhere.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

No because you have clayed it. Etc etc
Think about it
What does tar remover do?
What does ironx do?
What is the point if claying?
What is megs105/205 for?

Now what does paint cleaner do??
Its one of those confusing products that you think you must use but when you look logically at it then you have or will be using products that will outdo it anyway.


----------



## homerdog (Oct 5, 2006)

Chris92VAG said:


> will a yellow or orange pad do the job with 105 for getting the marks out after sanding?


On my BMW, which also has very hard paint, I found the orange pad/105 combo not great at removing sanding marks (or swirls, for that matter). 
I bought a couple of MF pads and they are much more effective.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I can't say this enough, before you go anywhere near your own paint, get a panel of some sort from a scrapyard and practice, practice, practice!
It's better to make mistakes on a panel you dont care about than a car that you do.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

neilb62 said:


> For German paint I'd go for Microfibre pads on the DA, I've used them for the first time this week on my 5 series and have got awesome results with little effort using Megs 205.


I would agree with you. I normally use CH Hexlogic pads but was recommend MF pads to try with the DA. Ordered a couple from CG and I've used them twice now and they produce great results and seem to work quicker too. Wish I'd started using them earlier.


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

Chris92VAG said:


> I'm afraid I'm back with more questions :wave:
> 
> Once I've used iron x, tar remover and clayed the car is it worth me using a paint cleaner first such as lime prime before I set off using the 105/205 combo?
> 
> I'm planning on fixing my stone chips at the same time by filling the chip with paint then wet sand it down then cut the marks out, so will a yellow or orange pad do the job with 105 for getting the marks out after sanding? The stone chip remover is a guide on here somewhere.


No need for Lime Prime before polishing, but if you haven't already get some CarPro Eraser to use as a panel wipe before polishing and for wiping down after each set. Cleanliness is all important.


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

Ge03 said:


> No need for Lime Prime before polishing, but if you haven't already get some CarPro Eraser to use as a panel wipe before polishing and for wiping down after each set. Cleanliness is all important.


So your saying after each pass with the DA I wipe the panel/area down then see if it's corrected what I want then if no good have another pass wipe down etc?

Do these MF pads have a abrasive chart like the hex pads ? Just I can't seem to find a chart.

Great help everyone :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Don't need to wipe after every pass otherwise it would take forever and be wasteful. After several passes, quick wipe to check progress.

As far as I am aware, MF pads are either cutting or polishing


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

So panel wipe, do 1/2 pass's then buff off with a mf cloth then if it's ok use the panel wipe? Will I need to use a panel wipe even when using 205 or just with 105 ? 

Also would you recommend me doing the whole car with 105 first then use 205 to finsh or do each panel first with 105 then 205 then move on?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You always start with the least aggressive combination. So MF polishing pad with 205. I used this combination on my RCZ recently and removed light swirls very well.


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> You always start with the least aggressive combination. So MF polishing pad with 205. I used this combination on my RCZ recently and removed light swirls very well.


Think you miss under stood me, but ok then if that combo of mf pad with 205 doesn't work il use the same mf pad with 105 ?

But what I ment was say if I've found my pad and 105 to be the right combo would I do this combo for the whole car then go around the car again with a finishing pad and 205 to refine the finsh? Or before I leave the panel I just hit with 105 would I use 205 to refine that panel before moving on?

105 for correction
205 for refining

If you use 105 then you must refine it with 205 yes?


----------

